# How frequent does your city makes road repairs?



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

:dance: Yes, sometimes your city blocks some roads to repair them. But, how frequent do they do that to the roads in your city? Answer in the poll above.


----------



## golosa (Oct 20, 2012)

almost every year on major streets. depends on the condition of the road.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh. Here in Makati, sometimes they do. I just keep up on the news if there are some road repairs in our city. They even do it in some parts of EDSA!


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

Of course,never miss EDSA in road repairs;it will be man's worst nightmare if not. :lol:


----------



## thesmartboy (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't really visit every portion of Manila,but there are road repairs sometimes,too.I expect more road repairs since Isko Moreno is our vice mayor again.But my paternal grandparents' street was made higher for no damn reason.So their house will be flooded if ever.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay, thesmartboy.


----------



## juliantheskyscraper (Feb 5, 2013)

Are the others gonna vote?


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Always. Sometimes it's just not necessary.


----------



## mkt (Feb 26, 2005)

Rarely if it all. Road conditions are so bad down here, that some car manufacturers won't even put a warranty on their suspensions.


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

It all depends upon the condition of road. I expect at least the major or main roads should be repaired frequently.so that we can get rid of hectic traffic.


----------



## prahovaploiesti (May 28, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## 037 (Mar 26, 2013)

They never stop, actually. 

OK, now really - it's pretty often in Serbia during whole year except in winter, of course; winter reparations are more or less extorted and they are usually reduced to urgent basic repairs. The most intense, however, in spring, due to increased damage from topdressing of salt, sand, and mixture called "rizla" (low-quality minerals) in combination with water and icing. This produce serious chemical and mechanical damage on road surfaces.


----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

We have an awful roads here in Russia cause they hadn't been repaired back in 90's. So now we have to do repairs every summer(and autumn) but it's still not enough. Poor quality of repairs(because of corruption) makes it even worse.
Well, we have relatively good roads here in Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Airman Kris™ (Feb 22, 2014)

Below is just a very _small_ example of the road issues in my area. Keep in mind this road is only 5-10 years old and in a suburban neighborhood, so it has very little traffic. The Yazoo clay is to blame for road infrastructure problems which so frequently occur . In the city of Jackson itself, its is three times this bad on _*all*_ streets minor and major. The interstate and frontage roads remain in perfect condition. It comes down to not having the money to repair the streets . As a capital city Jackson does not even have the money to sweep the streets and interstates for rocks,metal,etc. resulting in every resident having "knicked" windshields . So essentially the roads here have only been repaired a few times since they were built.

Do not get me started on the water system..OT so I will not .


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

^^ If that's asphalt, why they don't use concrete?


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

I would say that roads n Rīga is quite okay. Especially when compared to the rest of the country. The main problem is the ultra low quality of minor repairs (bad tarmac after pipeline repairs). But the total repairs on main streets and intersections are not frequent enough. I guess it's usually about 10 years or so between tarmac renewals. For example - Salu bridge (due to be repaired this year, new tarmac in 2005):









Quite many streets (including a section of the main Brīvības street (in the picture)) are cobblestone so no worries about potholes there:


----------



## Tortombo (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that you're asking, i searched a little bit on this about Lisbon.

In the last few years, i think the City Hall spend on average 6.5 million euro/year and repaired about 200 roads each year. 

Even so, it's estimated that would be necessary constant funding for at least half a decade with the same average to repair all the roads. So i would say this is a constant fight that is far from over. 

Unfortunately, because of the crisis, i think the City Hall's budget for 2014 will cut the spending on the repairment of streets and viaducts to about 4 million.

So i voted sometimes, because the level of road repairing should be increased, at least to improve all roads to an excellent level. Then, yes, the level should be less constant.


----------



## Airman Kris™ (Feb 22, 2014)

Zack Fair said:


> ^^ If that's asphalt, why they don't use concrete?


Cost. As much as they have paid for upkeep of the street in the years they could have just as well started with concrete.


----------



## Tucson2018 (Jun 1, 2018)

Here, in Tucson, we have some of the worst roads in the country, and before long, you know which paths to take to traverse the newly paved ones, and stay off the others. I'm retired, don't work, and I live in an idyllic area of Tucson where I can bike to 2 big grocery stores, and there's 12 restaurants within walking distance, so the poor road conditions don't really effect me very much.


----------

